# 80’s or 90's road bike wanted



## rockyraccoon (22 Jan 2012)

I'm looking for a road bike from 80's or 90's. Something that is decent enough for daily commute but nothing too flashy, rusty or needing work.

Ideal size would be 56 or 58 cm (22 or 23 inches)

I'm in south west, Somerset, so I would need it to be sent by courier (which I'll pay) let me know if you have anything for a very modest price to a fellow CCer. Pics would be nice!

Cheers


----------



## SINGLETRACK (24 Jan 2012)

I Have this for sale if you are interested:
Fausto Coppi Lombardia 58cm
Sora 8speed shifters,carbon forks,stronglight rings.Great overall condition.
You can contact me at l.waldron@talktalk.net if you'd like any more info
I'd like £200 and thats delivered





[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/66965813@N03/6754774203/]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/66965813@N03/6754777243/]


http://www.flickr.com/photos/66965813@N03/6754777243/[/url][/url]


----------



## rockyraccoon (9 Feb 2012)

sorted! I got one.. many thanks for the offers


----------

